# I finally made the time to start my toe pincher coffin



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

After a busy couple of weeks at work, then a remodel on the kitchen, I've started my toe pincher coffin, I've followed the step by step tutorial from scare fx, its real easy so far, it was much easier then I thought up to this point, I've cut all of the wood to specs and layed them out, I need to run to lowes to get one inch screws and a few hinges. I am glad my wife bought me a table saw(got to love her!), it made the cutting a breeze.
I picked up a gallon of real light stain for a buck at lowes, a "mistint". I think I'll stain it, going to try it on a small piece of wood to see if it will look good.
I'll take a few pics, but I always feel that after so many people have posted these same pics of theirs, it may get redundant for everyone...lol


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

What ever. I never get tired of coffin pics. I'll prove it. Here's my two coffins!
















BAM!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Not hijacking, just encouraging.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I love it, you answered my staining questions too!
I really like seeing all the other pics, gives me more ideas...LOL!
Thanks bro!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice traditional piece. A classic. The stain looks great. I like how it's evil distorts the family pictures too.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

If you look at the first picture, on the right of the coffin you can see the coffin shaped entry to the room. yes, that's the wall. My house is very scarry. Those coffins stay all year 'round.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

bohica said:


> I'll take a few pics, but I always feel that after so many people have posted these same pics of theirs, it may get redundant for everyone...lol


Post the pics and don't worry about redundancy. Even when you start with the same plans as someone else, they never look exactly the same. There's always room for that personal touch that makes each piece unique, too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking coffins scourge. I've never thought about putting my coffin in doors. I'll try it next year. What color stain did you use on your bucky?


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm loving those coffins! I also love the idea that you leave it out year round!!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

scareme said:


> What color stain did you use on your bucky?


Testing my memory scareme? If I remember right (eight years ago), Puritan Pine wood stain by min wax. That was one of my first staining jobs. I no longer use stain, to messy and smelly. Anyway, I stained the skeleton the let it hang for 24 hours. Then I went back to it, laid it down and rubbed dry dirt over every nook and cranny. Let it sit another 24 hours then dusted it of with a small hand broom. It gives it a very natual look. I was trying to match the color of one of my human skulls. Happy to say the color was "dead" on.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Heres some pics of my ScareFx inspired ToePinchers


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok, so here is the almost done pic, it came out fairly well, some gaps inbetween the boards due to my inexperience with a table saw, but it may work to my advantage when I put a red light in it, the light and fog should seep out enough to make a decent effect, I still need to add the hinges to the lid, handles, and a a gothic cross, I stained it "cedar", took all of 35 mins to stain it. All and all not too bad for a first try. I'll start my second one in a few days.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks good to me!  If you're interested in a more "weathered" finish, you can stain wood using strong tea and iron acetate solution. The tea is easy to make, of course, and you make iron acetate by soaking some steel wool in a 50% vinegar/water solution for ~5 days. Wipe the tea on first, let it dry, then follow with the iron acetate. I posted some pics of the "Buried Alive" coffin in my Halloween 2008 album.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Sweet, Thanks!


----------



## stygma (Jan 24, 2009)

i have had really good success weathering using this technique. 

first i bleach the wood to remove most/all of the color. i mix a strong solution of oxi-clean and water. the ratio of oxi-clean to water depends on the wood. (try starting with 2 cups for 5 gallons) apply liberally with a cheap brush. when you have the desired color rinse. 

then i stain with cabot "driftwood" semi-transparent exterior stain. apply sparingly. you may have to apply multiple coats until you have the desired effect. let the stain dry somewhat between coats to get an idea of what the color will end up looking like. 

the end result is wood that looks like it has been sitting out in the elements for years.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That sounds like an excellent technique for people like Wyatt Fur that live in the southwest and have Old West ghost towns and stuff... lots of dry-looking, sunbleached windblasted wood.


----------



## stygma (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks rev, but the look i modeled this technique after was some old wooden fencing i had seen around a cairn burial mound in scotland. the more that wood is exposed to the elements the more it loses its natural color and will start to grey. the less sun exposure, the darker the grey will be.

-stygma


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

how could anyone on THIS forum get tired of coffins?


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

I like revs ghastly glaze alot.


----------

